# DIY setup questions...



## Ricka77 (May 4, 2021)

Greetings TLF community...first post, looking to learn and share along..

I'm trying to design a DIY irrigation. My area is about 70x55, with maybe a 7' drop down the 70' side. My supply is at 78psi, and does about 10.9gpm.

I'm think of a 3-zone setup, with each one firing off 3 rotors that cover 50' out, and two doing 270* and one at 180*...that setup repeated on far zone, and then 2 rotors in the middle doing 360* spray pattern.

If my math is correct, I should be able to run the side zones, each rotor at no more than 3.5gpm...but my concern the psi. The head I was considering, RB5006+PCSR says it can reduce the pressure to the optimal rate. But is that better than just a mainline pressure reduce, or would that then affect gpm with a lower overall pressure?

I also was looking at the RB Falcon 8005SS rotor, which is a lot more money, but seems to be almost commercial quality level...


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

So you'd be running one rotor at a time? 3x3.5 > 10.9.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Here is a good bit of information from irrigation tutorials. Take note on the sections regarding sprinkler precipitation rate and gpm. This will help you match your gpm between your 180, 270 and 360's. Also note the section mentioning Stryker's Rule and the practical application of distance between rotors. All of this will need to be taken into account for proper irrigation and gpm usage.


----------



## H-LConstruction (Jun 12, 2020)

I was in a similar situation about a year ago. Tried to do the math, got caught in analysis paralysis. I think ultimately it would be more precise to do all of the calculations, but I ended up using one of the free design services offered by one of the sprinkler manufacturers. Of course they spec all of their valves, heads, nozzles, reuglators, etc ... but it was well worth it helped me sleep better at night knowing their algorithms churn these out and the design is probably way better than what I would have come up with.


----------

